# BB code



## Ainoko (Aug 13, 2009)

What happened to the BB code on the main site?


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 13, 2009)

Everything works apart from [noparse]blah[/noparse].

I blame yak.

<3


----------



## CruelJones (Aug 13, 2009)

Saaaaad day. D:


----------



## Bonzzai (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, it seems colors work... Just not hex codes, like #cc9a61. :1
Is this on purpose, or...?


----------



## FaSMaN (Aug 13, 2009)

The colors need to be 16-bit safe hex colors so just follow this sheet http://www.december.com/html/spec/colorsafecodes.html and all the colors should work


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's a journal example: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/884667/


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 13, 2009)

The color-tags have failed. This is a sad day for gays.


----------



## Cronus616 (Aug 13, 2009)

FaSMaN said:


> The colors need to be 16-bit safe hex colors so just follow this sheet http://www.december.com/html/spec/colorsafecodes.html and all the colors should work



But...they don't.


----------



## yak (Aug 14, 2009)

There was an error, now it's fixed.


----------

